# Android ATT spy?



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Has anyone tried to install spyware on an AT&T Android phone? Googling it, and I'm seeing possible issues with 3rd party apps, or that maybe that's no longer an issue? 

What's worked for you?


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

SpyBubble - Mobile Phone Spy Application Compatible with iPhone, Windows, Blackberry, Symbian and Android based Phones

Have a look at this, I can't attest to how it works, but its pretty popular and as far as i know the spyware is hidden completely from all and i don't think any other 3rd party app would cause an issue.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I haven't installed it on any Android based phones, but I've heard that they need to be "rooted" first, just like iPhones/iPads need to be jailbroken in order to install mobile phone monitoring software.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I was searching for some bluesnarfing malware that was installed through text messaging but lost the link. I'll continue searching for it.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

thunderstruck said:


> Has anyone tried to install spyware on an AT&T Android phone? Googling it, and I'm seeing possible issues with 3rd party apps, or that maybe that's no longer an issue?
> 
> What's worked for you?


SeekDroid is decent for GPS tracking.

https://seekdroid.com/v2/

The only problem it had back when I tried it is that it would come out of it`s stealth mode (icon visible on phone)when it got an auto update or the phone was rebooted.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

tacoma said:


> The only problem it had back when I tried it is that it would come out of it`s stealth mode (icon visible on phone)when it got an auto update or the phone was rebooted.


Thanks, but that would not be good.


----------



## deceived (May 19, 2012)

flexispy? i haven't used it myself but i would love to hear if others have. definitely the phone needs to be rooted. the website says it is completely stealthy... good luck...


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

anonymouskitty said:


> SpyBubble - Mobile Phone Spy Application Compatible with iPhone, Windows, Blackberry, Symbian and Android based Phones
> 
> Have a look at this, I can't attest to how it works, but its pretty popular and as far as i know the spyware is hidden completely from all and i don't think any other 3rd party app would cause an issue.


In another thread, a poster installed Spybubble on his wife's Blackberry and it wasn't very stealthy. When he accessed the Spybubble control panel via website, a message would pop up on her phone saying that a program (it didn't say Spybubble) was trying to access her phone or send information via internet.

It was a bust for him.


----------



## karter (Jun 26, 2012)

I found out Anti Spy Mobile for Android. Really good app if you want to find out is somebody spying on your cell...


----------



## KristaTimm (Dec 23, 2012)

For android phone try Copy10 spy apps it is great application for android and ios phone Copy10 is a unique iPhone spy application which allows you to tracking your Android Phone in real time. Copy10 have strong features SMS and iMessage logs, Call logs, Photo logs, App usage logs, Contact logs, Spycall, And Live Streaming SPYCALL. and 24 hour customer support 
it is really great application silently records all the activities on the Phone and sending data to your secured online account which only you can access to review and manage. if you want to download Copy spy application check out on www.copy10.com and download application in lowest price 4.99$ 10days (best offer) and get 5 days premium plan coupon on Facebook... www.facebook.com/Copy10COM


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

Mobile Spy provides a broad range of capabilities for monitoring the mobile activity. Install Mobile Spy onto your compatible phone to begin silently recording. Then Mobile Spy is definitely an ideal application for you to spy on mobile phones.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

I've used www.mobile-spy.com with great success. The annual membership gives you access to a live control panel, and you can monitor up to 5 numbers.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Cell Phone Recon: Mobile Phone Tracker Monitors Messages, Calls & More


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Just put a zoomback in the WS car. Done.


----------

